
Find a rank order list of your most popular command line calls - ivankirigin
http://www.dehora.net/journal/2008/04/10/that-looks-about-right/
======
ivankirigin

      $history|awk '{a[$2]++} END{for(i in a){printf "%5d\t%s\n",a[i],i}}'|sort -rn|head
      105	python
      104	cd
       69	svn
       42	ls
       36	ssh
       25	wget
       18	mate
       12	./keyMetrics.py
       11	cp
       11	./lighttpd
    
    

But I've been on the road for a while: <http://twitter.com/tipjoy?page=2>

------
graywh
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=166559>

